# Suggestions for Broadband Plans in Lucknow(or UP)



## Akira (Mar 8, 2014)

So, I just received a mail from Airtel today that my broadband plan rates have just gone up from Rs. 650 to Rs. 749, due to "increase in input cost"(what a load of BULL, why not just say gimme moar money??). It's a temporary residence, and the plan was 2Mbps till 5 GB, which fell down to 512kbps unlimited afterwards. 

Also listen to this: "minimum speed available to all our customers even after they have exhausted their plan GB quota has gone up from 256 Kbps to 512Kbps." Yeah , like they did it out of the goodness of their hearts-not like there's a government guideline or anything . Hell, if these people have their way, they would serve 128Kbps while charging Rs.1000/- monthly 

Anyway, I am planning on moving on. I need plans below Rs1000, as I this connection is not for primary usage(still I appreciate good speeds while browsing-no one wants to wait hours for a video to buffer). I hear Reliance has some good plans-I have no idea about their customer service. No BSNL, thankyou very much. Had some really sh!tty experiences with them.

So, any suggestions???


----------



## sksundram (Mar 8, 2014)

no idea about BB plans in UP but try this. call airtel cc and tell them that you want to disconnect the connection. don't be polite but also don't curse. they will offer you some alternative plans but just ignore them and tell them that you want the disconnection anyhow. lastly they will offer you the best plan rates either by allowing you to stay with the current plan or offering higher plans with better fup.
always works.


----------



## Akira (Mar 13, 2014)

sksundram said:


> no idea about BB plans in UP but try this. call airtel cc and tell them that you want to disconnect the connection. don't be polite but also don't curse. they will offer you some alternative plans but just ignore them and tell them that you want the disconnection anyhow. lastly they will offer you the best plan rates either by allowing you to stay with the current plan or offering higher plans with better fup.
> always works.



So, I tried this method. The best plan they have to offer was for Rs. 699/-, with 512kbps unlimited and 7 GB 2Mbps FUP. While this seems fine, Reliance is offering 2Mbps unlimited at the same rate. Again, this is not the primary connection, so I won't be gaming online much(heard of bad pings in Reliance). I still download 70 GB+ monthly though.

The only thing I seem to be sacrificing is Airtel's light-years ahead customer care...so should I go for it?? Any previous experience with Reliance anyone??


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 14, 2014)

i have bad experience of reliance cdma internet (through mobile) and have only heard bad things about it (data card related though) so i didn't opt for it but got airtel (1099 at present). (in lko only)


----------



## prince11211 (Jun 18, 2014)

difficult in case of lucknow as we do not have blessings of beam or mtnl. anyways as per Isp bsnl is fine but have costlier plan. The avg plan as that of urs will come around rupees 900+. Hence its better with airtel only. Btw if you have reliance do post your user experience.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 24, 2014)

someone in lucknow once said about BSNL - jab yeh chalta hai to isse badhiya kuch nahin (when it works, no ISP is better). i made an observation - JAB (when it works) and he laughed and said yes.


----------

